# Is this the right rod for a conventional reel????



## Texassurf (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a squall 15, and asked for a conventional surf rod for my bday, I received a okuma Solaris ss-s-1202mh-1. It appears to be for a spinning but I'm not sure


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That is a spinning rod I am sorry to tell you.... I've had a Solaris surf caster and I did not like it. 

I think the Penn Battalion 12' conventional surf casting rod would match up nicely with that reel. It is around 110.00


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

One way to tell the difference is look at the guides, keeping in mind how the line comes off of each type of reel. Notice how high off the rod the first guide ring is & how large it is. This is for spinning reels. On a conventional, that first guide would be smaller & closer to the rod blank. Of course all this assuming the rods components are assembled properly. 

Also, most rod makers use a designation in their model numbers to indicate the rod type. In this case since the rod is new it's easy to determine by going to the Okuma website. That "s" in the model number indicates a spinning rod. It would be a "c" if it was for conventional reels.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Easiest way to tell for mid range to low end rods is the reel seat. If it tightens from the top down, most likely a casting rod. If it's from bottom to top then spinning generally.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Texassurf said:


> View attachment 16483
> I have a squall 15, and asked for a conventional surf rod for my bday, I received a okuma Solaris ss-s-1202mh-1. It appears to be for a spinning but I'm not sure


It is a spinning rod the model number tells you that (SS-S-1202MH) it is a spinning rod. The conventional model would be SS-C-1202MH-1. Hopefully you can exchange it for the desired rod.

John


----------

